# Wild Side Offers Wide Range Of Biker Stock Transfers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

One of the largest single categories of stock transfers for the Wild Side is bikers as it’s also one of the most popular. If you cater to the biker market, you will find a generous selection of all the themes bikers love best such as drinking, American pride, cards, life on the road, Route 66, humorous sayings, eagles, wings, biker chicks, tattoos, skulls, regional bike week designs, sexy and more.

These full-color hot-split transfers are full-front size and can go on light and dark garments made of 100% cotton, 100% polyester, and 50/50 blends. They offer great washability, and orders placed by 1 p.m. Pacific time are shipped the same day.

To view the full selection of biker designs go to Biker and Bike Shows | Wild Side Heat Transfers. The company offers more than 7,000 stock designs and inventories more than 10 million transfers, so no matter what your need, you’ll find it at The Wild Side. 

For more information, contact The Wild Side at 881-837-5000; 800 421-3130; fax: 818 365-6667; [email protected] or visit www.thewildside.com.

The Wild Side, a GroupeSTAHL company, offers stock heat transfers in 30 categories as well as rhinestone motifs, sequin motifs, mixed media motifs, large biker patches, and loose rhinestones. Accessories include heat presses, foil, transfer paper, and reusable cover sheets. Custom designs also are available.


----------

